# Absolutte Magazine,is it out yet?



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not in the TTOC so was wondering if the new mag was out yet with the pic of me collecting my trophy at Event '10? If it is could someone post it up please


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's time to join the TTOC then. Click the link to proceed. :wink: 
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/zen/index ... ddf289452a
Hoggy.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No mate i didnt see a pic of you in it.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry yes there is, you look well happy.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This is the best i could do, no pic of your car though.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice T-Shirt Charlie :lol:

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

country boy said:


> Absolutte Magazine,is it out yet?


It is 8) I got A25 in front of me


----------

